
How to Deploy Mssql Server - Any1a
Deploying MSSQL server on High availability using powershell.i need script for this can someone please help me
======
omiossec
Check
[https://github.com/dsccommunity/SqlServerDsc/tree/master/sou...](https://github.com/dsccommunity/SqlServerDsc/tree/master/source)

